# USAT Baywindow Caboose FRED Question



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

On my USAT Baywindow Caboose the rear flashing red light will not flash when there is a load on the track and I apply power to the track. If it is on the track by itself, it will work and continue to work if I apply an additional load (add a loco) while power is still applied. 

I run track power using the Aristo TE set to PWC. The LED is a self contained flashing LED. 

I am thinking it may need a capacitor across the leads of the LED due to running PWC. 

Anyone have any suggestions, other than switching to linear.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Open up the caboose and install the optional 9V NiCad battery in the socket provided. The only disadvantage is that you need to turn off the switch on the bottom when you are through running the caboose. I wonder if you could also put a large capacitor in place of the battery. I haven't tried that trick. 

Otherwise, you might need to do something to calm down the pulses from the PWC throttle.


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

Ward, 
I have a bay window and a wide vision that are probably 7 or 8 years old and the blinking light runs fine on PWC even without the battery installed. I wonder if they made a change to the circuit board in that time. 

George


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one caboose that I bought years ago and one I got at the ECLSTS '08 and they both worked fine without the battery on PWC on Big Green.


----------

